# Van Gogh's 'bedroom' for rental - $10 per night :)



## Allegra (Feb 25, 2016)

Spots in Van Gogh bedroom replica going quickly on Airbnb

Equipped with AC, internet etc. Van Gogh wouldn't have dreamed of it!


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 25, 2016)

So is it for _anyone_ who has an ear for a bargain...?

​


----------



## Allegra (Feb 26, 2016)

Good one Ursa!


----------

